

Monitoring Your Peers (Asterisk Extensions) and Trunks - BackOel
https://sysadminman.net/blog/2015/monitoring-your-peers-asterisk-extensions-and-trunks-6557

======
spidermantoo
Thanks, It is a article that I need to make my work better efficience. I use
web interface on daily work.

------
don101
The usefully tools, thanks.

------
cookCode
The usefully tools, thanks.

